# Footprint 247H Block Plane - A review from a beginner's perspective



## PurpLev

nice review.

not offense, and nothing personal - but just comparing prices - you can pick up a brand new (no flea market, not haggling) Stanley block plane at lowes for $20 - with depth and lateral adjustments, all metal parts. I've had a plane with plastic parts, and the plastics seem to break when you need the plane the most, and since this is not a huge price different (True - twice the cost, but at that price range, well worth it), I would recommend getting the Stanley one. like yourself - just a personal opinion.

the pro that I can see about this type of planes is that since there are no adjustment knobs, there are less moving parts -it should be more stable.

now , here's a question for you *KellyS* - how does the plane feel to use? does it feel heavy? does it have a good balance when held? does it chatter when cutting end grain (it's main purpose)?

PS. rounding the edges of a plane's blade is actually a GOOD thing in most cases - not really necessary for a block-plane, but generally it'll give you a cleaner planed surface.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Newton

Nice review Kelly…..you did good!


----------



## KellyS

No offense taken! I agree that spending $20.00 on a Stanley is probably a better expenditure of your money if you can afford it. I appreciate the information on rounding the corners of the plane iron slightly, I've noticed my new one digging in a little and leaving a mark

The plane doesn't feel that bad, I've not really used it on end grain yets, I've used to to rough plane some reclaimed wood, just playing around a little. I'll give an update then.

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## Holt

From the look and description, that plane is pretty much identical to an old Craftsman block plane I got from my Dad. After getting it sharp, it's flat enough for use on the the construction lumber where I tried it. So, it makes a good beater and i won't shed any tears if I hit a nail or a staple…


----------

